

Interactive map showing immigration pattern in US - brkumar
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/03/10/us/20090310-immigration-explorer.html

======
russell
Man that is a time waster as bad as HN. I started looking for the county with
the lowest population. So far it appears to be Hinsdale, CO at 790. The key
seems to be small and low immigrant population. My next project will be to
find the county with the lowest immigrant population. Largest is no contest.
LA wins hands down.

EDIT: it's also HN OT, so I've probably undone all the good work done by the
Erlang people.

------
brkumar
It will be interesting to know the median household income superimposed on
this.

